# AFAW Surf & Tommy



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I just gotta rant about how this rod casts and about the guy that turned me on to it. I haven't fished with the rod yet, but on grass I am getting almost 500'. And I expect to hit a measured 500' within the next couple outings. This from a 60 yo guy who never threw anything more than 300' until last spring when I asked Tommy for help. Never met Tommy before then and really didn't know what to expect but I tell ya what, the guy will flat out help ya. They say you can't buy distance...not true. Tommy Farmer sells it, and rather cheaply, too. The few bucks I spent with Tommy is by far the absolute best value I ever received from a fishing expenditure. I've owned a lot of rods over the years but I've never had one that throws like this Surf. If ya want to be a better caster save yer nickels & go see Tommy. And check out his rods. I'm glad I did.

Steve Z.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Steve.

Guys like you are why I do this...



Tommy


----------

